# Possible Maine, USA Meetup Summer of 2007.



## EBphotography (Jan 15, 2007)

Would anyone be interested in a meet-up in Southern Maine?  I live in a very scenic area and we could easily spend a few days here venturing around. Plenty of good restaurants too.   I was thinking this summer would be nice, but possibly a bit trafficky.  Our population is multiplied by 5 in the summer!  But, I live on the water so we could shoot at the beach, and there are so many different places to shoot around here.

Let me know what you think.

Nothing is definite, mind you.


----------

